# Coolest lawn ever!



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

https://youtu.be/YrzxbxtGS5Q


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Okay that's pretty sweet!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I was thinking the coolest might be up in YellowKnife or something, but yeah, that's pretty cool, too!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rha-6qG4OQ[/media]


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Easy way to keep the leaves out of it!


----------

